# Do I?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Get a bunny I have seen for sale on FB?

She is 9 weeks and a NZW x British.

I was looking for a giant breed rescue - but the 4 big rescues near me have nothing suitable - neither does another smaller rescue I know.

I want another giant/large breed because they seem to fit in better with each other better and I prefer their characters. I won't be getting any more little ones now (she says!)

Shes up for £10 which worries me where she could go at that price 

I wouldn't be able to bond her for 3 weeks (when I can book myself time off) so she would have to be seperate - either in the guineas hutch (with the guineas in the indoor cage) or I would have to buy a hutch for her for the 3 weeks.

Is it a crazy idea for me to have this little one (big one!) 

Would a picture help you make up your minds 

Ultimately I know its my decision and my family say to do what I want lol, they know by now that I will anyway.

She really has made me :001_wub: and that was after scrolling past a litter of Frenchies with just an aww.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I say you do  and a three week quarantine wouldn't be a bad thing given you don't know what she's been exposed to , but I'm a bad influence :devil:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I say you do  and a three week quarantine wouldn't be a bad thing given you don't know what she's been exposed to , but I'm a bad influence :devil:


And there was me thinking someone would make me see sense! 

I don't think its a "breeder" as in the terms of someone who knows what they are doing I must admit - I asked her for parents weights to get a rough idea of size for the little ones - she doesn't know?

Should it worry me or do I just think that Jana was from a good breeder and I lost her at 2, so you don't really ever know what they are going to be like or end up with?

I am going to have to swat up on sexing to make sure she is female.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can you go and meet her?

Then you will know. You can give her a checkover too.

But do quarantine first, before bonding her with yours. Check for mites. Vet check and vaccinate too if you can.

To be on safe side.

That way you protect your own first.

We don't plan to have any more for a long while, but never say never. 

You are right. She is being sold cheap, and who knows where she may end up.

Trouble is, we can't save them all.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She is being viewed tomorrow by someone - so I might have my mind made up for me.
If she doesn't go I think I will go and see her, and probably get her lol.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I would go and pick her up before somebody else do but I am bad influence too!
I always worry they end up with people who don't care-I know we cannot save them all but I still wish for that as they don't deserve bad treatment poor housing etc.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just seen her "page" and it seems very back yard breeder like 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.456334557738298.99162.212694458768977&type=3

I was thinking the cross could be an accident but she says she "rescued" the mum, and then on her page she says "Drean is in with Harvey" so it was planned, as are many other crosses there it seems.

My head is telling me to steer clear and forget about her.
My heart on the other hand...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

All I am going to say is that when I picked Betty up, her owner told me she had an enquiry wanting to swap Betty for a rat. That smacks to me as wanting her for snake food.

I am exactly the same as you, once I know of an animal needing a home I have to go with that one.

If the other person takes her then she wasn't meant to be with you.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

oo I have changed my mind....lol...just looked at the facebook page and to be honest I think the woman should be made to stop! her accommodation is appalling and Lord knows what is in the food bowls  She seems to have a bizarre mix of breeds and doesn't think twice about throwing any two together therefore no thought given to genetics or dental histories. look at the photos of the buck shed 
I know you can drive yourself mad thinking about the doe but there will be more pumped out after her, this woman seems to be the worst kind of byb  and there are 1000's of rabbits that are unwanted in the uk. If you get her and visit the breeder (and that is a loose term) I imagine you won't like what you see when you get there too.
That said if you do get the doe then she will have a wonderful life with you It's a tough call....this is why I never go on preloved or pets4homes!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

After seeing the fb page - I wouldn't fund them. 

Litter after litter advertised - the whole lot stinks of byb to me.

As for the Holiday Hutches 

They also order in Wagg to sell on....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She sold to the other woman this morning - I am half glad because it saved me from having to make the hard decision about leaving her there, or getting her and funding a byb.

Keep a look out for the perfect girl for my group please guys!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I likes a challenge! What area are you in?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Cambs PE15 - can travel about 50miles I guess (although went 90+ to Frags for the Frenchies lol)

Up to 2/3 years old really, must be a single girl, preferably spayed but not essential and needs to be laid back to bond into my group! (which most giants are to be fair)

Don't mind crosses as long as they are giant/large 

Found 2 on rabbitrehome - a conti x 30miles away and a blue conti 90 miles away.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

How laid back?

This much?



:laugh:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahahahha
You suppose to not look!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Cambs PE15 - can travel about 50miles I guess (although went 90+ to Frags for the Frenchies lol)
> 
> Up to 2/3 years old really, must be a single girl, preferably spayed but not essential and needs to be laid back to bond into my group! (which most giants are to be fair)
> 
> ...


Is it blue like Funky?if so I get it hahahaha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

blue!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> blue!!! :thumbup1:


Its a long way though. My worry would be on the off chance they dont bond, then she has to do 2 1/2 hours both ways.

The conti x is an Opal and just as cute


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv been thinking of adding another Conti to my group. They're just such characters arent they!!

Hazy you will probably be the best person to ask- I have the 4 boys at the moment, would a girl be the best to go into my group or another boy?

(Sorry for hijacking!)


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Opals are beautiful too, I just have a soft spot for blue things!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Opals are beautiful too, I just have a soft spot for blue things!


Me too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I must admit that I do too lol but I'm trying to be practical.

To be honest neither have made me want them instantly, like the little NZW girl - although I do think they are beautiful, and I would be happy to own either - strange isn't it.


I like the 2 harlequin (dwarf lop?) girls that AnnaT has put on here (in rehoming) but I cant have another 2 - as tempting as it is, and they arn't giants either  - they just appeal to me.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Cambs PE15 - can travel about 50miles I guess (although went 90+ to Frags for the Frenchies lol)
> 
> Up to 2/3 years old really, must be a single girl, preferably spayed but not essential and needs to be laid back to bond into my group! (which most giants are to be fair)
> 
> ...


Harlequins bunnies?oh I would live one!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm glad she went to someone else. You'll find the perfect bunny ry do come along eventually. 

Have you asked the rescues if thu have any giants on their waiting to come in lists? That you could speed into the rescue? I'm sure furry friends would happily check through their waiting list for you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Funky said:


> Harlequins bunnies?oh I would live one!


No more Aga!!! Or you gain a rabbit and lose a husband


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm glad she went to someone else. You'll find the perfect bunny ry do come along eventually.
> 
> Have you asked the rescues if thu have any giants on their waiting to come in lists? That you could speed into the rescue? I'm sure furry friends would happily check through their waiting list for you


I wasn't supposed to be "looking" for another one - just waiting for one to "come along" lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> No more Aga!!! Or you gain a rabbit and lose a husband


Sounds like a plan!! Where can I sign up??! :ihih:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Sounds like a plan!! Where can I sign up??! :ihih:


Thats wicked lopside!  Aga's husband is lovely  
I think he is running out of space to put new TV's when Aga gets new rabbits lol!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My husband or rabbits.....my husband or rabbits.....hmmmmmmm.....it's a tough one alright :biggrin:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> My husband or rabbits.....my husband or rabbits.....hmmmmmmm.....it's a tough one alright :biggrin:


Well maybe not that tough hahahahha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Meanies!

Meanwhile I have been listening to my OH - he isn't keen on the large uppy ears of the Conti's - but he does love the Frenchies (not that he would admit it) He says he would prefer I had a lop rather than uppy but that its up to me ultimately as they are mine.

So that prompted me to look through preloved for Frenchies....and I found a stunning jet black girl, but it is another baby and not a rescue (only older ones are boys) - so I have the dilemma again lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Forget all what I just said - OH doesn't get a say now...

I've just come across Conti x Flemish, 8 weeks old and she has a blue and white girl and a brown and white girl 

I'm going to see them on Saturday, you are welcome to come with me Aga if you want to see them, as long as you don't come home with one lol


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Forget all what I just said - OH doesn't get a say now...
> 
> I've just come across Conti x Flemish, 8 weeks old and she has a blue and white girl and a brown and white girl
> 
> I'm going to see them on Saturday, you are welcome to come with me Aga if you want to see them, as long as you don't come home with one lol


Where are they?omg Richard hears I am going to see bunny he would know I bring one home!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Aah!!

Buster 11109

Mimi, Large Rabbit, Available for Adoption in Hertfordshire - Rabbit Rehome

Seriously, why not just wait until the right rabbit just comes along? They have a habit of finding us.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Funky said:


> Where are they?omg Richard hears I am going to see bunny he would know I bring one home!


Wisbech, one of the roads down weasenham lane


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Aah!!
> 
> Buster 11109
> 
> ...


Nice try 
Male and Bonded Pair in those links  
I need a large single female - I looked at the rescue sites first.

I have time to bond them at the beginning of July - if not then, I don't have any time off (the joys of being self employed lol) until October - by which time it is cold for me to bond them outside and I have nowhere to bring them in.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Any reson you are going for a girl?
I did ask earlier in the thread about my group, but perhaps you didnt see it? (or chose not to reply )


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry didn't see it kate, will have a look for it and reply - I wouldnt ignore you deliberately!
Darwin is the boss of the shed and with the problems I had with him and Rascal, I wouldn't trust him to accept another male - hence a girl 

BUT
She has just double checked sex's before I go see them and the blue and whites are boys not girls


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

These sites are horribel.

Look at his little fellow going for a fiver. Where is he likely to end up?

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108218012/male-rabbit.html


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Iv been thinking of adding another Conti to my group. They're just such characters arent they!!
> 
> Hazy you will probably be the best person to ask- I have the 4 boys at the moment, would a girl be the best to go into my group or another boy?
> 
> (Sorry for hijacking!)


Hey, sorry I missed this!

I would, as you have a bachelor group, probably say another neutered male (a laid back one, which conti's usually are) would be your best bet - I would worry that a girl would give off her "scent" and make the boys squabble over her - and she wouldn't get any peace!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know, the little blue lionhead x lop?
He is just down the road from me, that "breeder" annoys me. I asked him what the lop was that he was crossed with and he said "I don't know anything about lops, sorry" So I explained the differences and he said "I should think a Dwarf lop then" :bangshead:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> These sites are horribel.
> 
> Look at his little fellow going for a fiver. Where is he likely to end up?


OMG I don't event look at places like that!i only go on rspca page otherwise I would be depressed and won't get up from bed and I am serious!things like this really upset me!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Forget all what I just said - OH doesn't get a say now...


Who is the meanie now???!?!:skep:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Hey, sorry I missed this!
> 
> I would, as you have a bachelor group, probably say another neutered male (a laid back one, which conti's usually are) would be your best bet - I would worry that a girl would give off her "scent" and make the boys squabble over her - and she wouldn't get any peace!


Thank-you  
Hubby likes the idea of another conti, he loves Benji....might have to have a proper think about adding another once we move


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Who is the meanie now???!?!:skep:


I know : 
He said he doesn't mind "as long as its cute" - Kimba is his favourite, so I think that's why he likes lops!
Tough  rrr: Singing:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Thank-you
> Hubby likes the idea of another conti, he loves Benji....might have to have a proper think about adding another once we move


 You are welcome.

Sounds good!


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread. (And I know I'm in aus.)
But I wouldn't fund this breeder, her fb is awful. I saw her page pop up on a rabbit welfare group I'm part of. (On the behind the scenes page, not the public one) http://www.facebook.com/ActionForRabbits

Maybe hang on for a little bit and see what ends up in a rescue? Or, maybe see if you can arrange a bunny run if you find a suitable rabbit that is out of your travelling distance?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

RainbowMai said:


> I haven't read the whole thread. (And I know I'm in aus.)
> But I wouldn't fund this breeder, her fb is awful. I saw her page pop up on a rabbit welfare group I'm part of. (On the behind the scenes page, not the public one) http://www.facebook.com/ActionForRabbits
> 
> Maybe hang on for a little bit and see what ends up in a rescue? Or, maybe see if you can arrange a bunny run if you find a suitable rabbit that is out of your travelling distance?


I didn't get the NZW girl from that breeder, she sold to someone else and to be honest I would have debated to have her even if she hadn't gone.

I have today got a Conti x Flemish (can't be true on one side as the colour is wrong) and these babies couldn't have been kept more different. They were kept in a huge space with lots of bedding etc etc... and they are so friendly. She only has the one male and female, and the babies.

I am though going to try a 3/4yr old rescue dwarf lop in my group, and if it works I will have her as well 

*Heidi*


----------

